
The global object in JS: platforms, unreadable code and not breaking the web - stefanjudis
https://www.contentful.com/blog/2017/01/17/the-global-object-in-javascript/
======
shaqbert
Unbelievable that there is no way to access the global object cross-platform
yet...

